
Modern art was CIA 'weapon' - ph0rque
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/modern-art-was-cia-weapon-1578808.html
======
api
When utter vapid mediocrity rises inexplicably to the top, IMHO one should be
suspicious of other factors at work. I don't necessarily mean deliberate
agency -- it can also be a perverse economic incentive or some other kind of
undesirable emergent effect. But sometimes it is agency. If something doesn't
make sense on merit, maybe it makes sense in some other way.

